# Are there fruits that reduce gas and aid digestion?



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

I read somewhere that lemon reduce gas and that tangerine is good for constipation. is that true?


----------



## Andypk (Aug 30, 2012)

I've heard that papaya fruit is also good for digestive problems... Pills for sexual health


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tangerine (and any other citrus) contains a lot of soluble fiber, which is very good for constipation. Papaya is particularly good for digestion as it contains an enzyme that promotes intestinal function. Pineapple also contains a similar enzyme.Worth noting- this enzyme can have negative effects on meat when allowed to come into contact for too long. Do not marinate meat in pineapple or papaya juice, and if you ever make pork and pineapple skewers, don't make them too far ahead. The enzymes will make the meat mushy.


----------

